# Kirk Snyder



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That was a solid pick-up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

for GG straight up, who got released yeah he was a really decent pick up, and has contributed pretty well.

cant see him in minny for the long term though


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

He has added some much needed athleticism and toughness to one of the wing spots. I love his defensive intensity and his willingness to charge the basket on offense--a lot of our guys don't penetrate. The only other players who consistently do are Craig Smith and Bassy, and Bassy can't finish. But that said, Snyder is a pretty poor finisher, too, which is surprising for how strong he is. And his .188 3pt% is abysmal. But considering we got him for a player we obviously hated, it was a great trade.

I am assuming Houston didn't pick up his qualifying offer, which would make him an unrestricted FA after this season. That is uncomfortable, considering he can play the 2 and 3, where we've got Foye, McCants, Jaric and Brewer already under contract and Gomes also as a free agent. Still, I think if it were up to Wittman we'd re-sign him, considering the PT Witt has given him.

If you were the Wolves, based on the team's situation and on his production, what would you offer Snyder? He makes $2.3 million this season. His numbers with us are currently: 

8.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.9 apg, 1 spg, 1.2 A/TO, 48.4 FG%, 18.8 3pt%, 76.2 FT%.

Personally, because we're going to be in flux again next year and he seems capable of offering stability in terms of defense and intensity, I'd overpay him for one year, but not offer him a long-term deal. So maybe I'd offer him a deal with one guaranteed season at $3.5 million, the second year a team option also at $3.5 million, and a third year at the same amount with a player option instead. If his intensity drops, we're out from under him after one year. If he's as good or better, we probably have a legitimate price for a good role player in that second year. And if he goes through the roof and deserves a raise, or hates it here, we can part ways after two seasons at his decision (or he can re-sign for more here). If his current production is a floor, not a ceiling, and he continues to average 9-11 ppg, 4-5 rpg, 2-3 apg and plays good defense, I think three years and $10.5 million is a good deal for us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Houston did pick up his qualifying offer last season, but don't quote me on this one.

In Houston, the guy was never given a rotation spot. Earlier last season he was getting about 15 minutes until he fractured his wrist. After that, he just fell out of the rotation and never really got a chance. He does have a good defensive mentality partially because his tenure with JVG, and he does have some decent athleticism. 

This year him and Adelman never really got on the same page. So he didn't ever get to play. 

My only problem is his attitude. Talk has it that he is somewhat of a locker room cancer and his history with coaches kind of shows it. He had run ins with Jerry Sloan, Byron Scott, JVG, and Adelman so the history is there. And when JVG was asked about that trade on a local radio show, he said that he thought it was a great trade and they they got rid of all the "knuckleheads" 

Overall though, good trade, Houston needed salary cap releif for a player who was out of rotation, and Minnesota picked up a decent wing player.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If he had a bad attitude elsewhere, he has shown no evidence of that here. In fact, right when he got to Minnesota, he publicly talked about his immaturity in Utah and how Jerry Sloan was right about most things. He also talked about how now that he is a little older and has a family, he understands more about responsibility, etc. I don't know if that's just the kind of maturity (and effort on the court) that is prone to magically appear in a guy's contract year, or if it's going to be permanent.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I was high on Snyder. Too bad he didn't get a chance. I remember he had a small small run with Adelman as like the 9th guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pretty sure the wolves .500 since we got him (in games hes played)

there are a lot of other factors obviously (foye etc) but he has contributed well


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> My only problem is his attitude. Talk has it that he is somewhat of a locker room cancer and his history with coaches kind of shows it. He had run ins with Jerry Sloan, Byron Scott, *JVG, and Adelman* so the history is there. And when JVG was asked about that trade on a local radio show, he said that he thought it was a great trade and they they got rid of all the "knuckleheads"


I don't remember Snyder having attitude problems in Houston.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> for GG straight up, who got released yeah he was a really decent pick up, and has contributed pretty well.
> 
> cant see him in minny for the long term though



pretty sure we got a 2nd in that too, a late one if so but still lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol nice


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bP2hsv65l2g&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bP2hsv65l2g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

